# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Ваш последний визит

## airwolf

Может конечно глупость,но вот обратил внимание на строку ваш последний визит.А можно в связи с тем,что форум авиационный заменить слово последний на крайний? Или глупости бормочу?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Поставил на голосование: http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread.php?t=1047

----------

